
Ask HN: Let customers self-install your server product. Why it so difficult? - open-source-ux
There is only one language that has almost universal support amongst web hosts. It can run on basic shared hosting plans and on nearly every server. It can be deployed by simply uploading your code to a directory on your web host. It&#x27;s a widely criticised language, but still accounts for the vast majority of server side code (80% according to some sources). You know what this language is: PHP.<p>But this post isn&#x27;t really about PHP. It&#x27;s about why in 2017 we still have no easy way for users to <i>easily and painlessly</i> self install web apps or products using other languages. Why can&#x27;t I upload my Python, Ruby, Lua or other language code with the same simplicity as PHP?<p>Having a ridiculously easy web app installation process for servers would unlock countless opportunities for developers to reach more users or customers.<p>But perhaps developers don&#x27;t want that because it makes SaaS less attractive? There will always be demand for all-in-one managed hosting solutions, so surely this can&#x27;t be the reason?<p>Before someone mentions sandstorm or cloudron - these don&#x27;t solve the problem and ironically are complicated to install themselves.<p>By the way, this question was partly inspired by a blog post by programmer Jeff Attwood:<p><i>&quot;If you want to produce free-as-in-whatever code that runs on virtually every server in the world with zero friction or configuration hassles, PHP is damn near your only option. If that doesn&#x27;t scare you, then check your pulse, because you might be dead.&quot;</i><p>To broaden choice, Attwood argues we should<p>&quot;<i>build compelling alternatives and make sure these alternatives are equally pervasive, as easy to set up and use as possible.</i>&quot;<p>That was written in 2012 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.codinghorror.com&#x2F;the-php-singularity&#x2F;).<p>We have plenty of alternatives in 2017, but none of them are &#x27;as easy to set up and use as possible&#x27; for server-side installs. Why?
======
the_common_man
> Before someone mentions sandstorm or cloudron - these don't solve the
> problem and ironically are complicated to install themselves.

I have used both but Cloudron is ridiculously easy to install. Like 3 commands
- [https://cloudron.io/get.html](https://cloudron.io/get.html). What in that
do you find hard?

